# CROATIA | Railways



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Some time ago someone on SSC, I don't remember if there or in the motorway forum, posted the portal of a railway tunnel asking where the other exist was. I have just discovered that it is a single track spiral tunnel named Brajdica and 1873 m long linking the Zagreb-Rijeka/Fiume railway with Rijeka's port.

I don't know why on the sea side there are two portals, but as there is a road tunnel under construction nearby, the railway tunnel may have been modified to allow road works.

http://maps.google.ch/maps?f=d&sour...2454,14.461452&spn=0.005084,0.009602&t=k&z=17

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35634120&postcount=113 (road tunnel)


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

An update thanks to ivan_ri 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440820&page=127



ivan_ri said:


> no, they are not parallel... railway tunnel is this purple line, and the road tunnel is pretty much fallowing this green line... so the railway tunnel hasn't been modified,





Coccodrillo said:


> Thank you. But then why there are two tracks leading to the mountain?
> 
> http://maps.google.ch/maps?f=q&sour...21149,14.45936&spn=0.002538,0.004812&t=k&z=18
> 
> The image is not really clear, maybe the one on the top is the tunnel, the bottom one is just a stub track.





ivan_ri said:


> ^^it's probably like that.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

And thank to zezi and Gorgoroth:



zezi said:


> ^^
> Angle is not good
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Croatian railways are about to cancel most international trains with the next timetable period.

According to this thread http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/index.php?/topic/11593-medhunarodni-vozni-red-hz/ only a few international trains (basically the following trains: night train to Zurich, EC "Croatia" (Zagreb - Vienna), EC "Mimara" (Zagreb - Frankfurt), EC "Sava" (Beograd - Villach)) will remain.

Everything else might be cancelled according to that source, including the night train "Lisinski" (Zagreb - Munich). This would mean no trains crossing the border between Croatia and Hungary, as well as no international trains at all to Bosnia-Hercegovina.


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

They just got to be kidding ... the top reason why I haven't been to Croatia yet is that the rail connection to Poland (and inside Croatia as well) is so poor. This will further cement it down my list. Good way to lose tourists.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

sekelsenmat said:


> They just got to be kidding ... the top reason why I haven't been to Croatia yet is that the rail connection to Poland (and inside Croatia as well) is so poor. This will further cement it down my list. Good way to lose tourists.


The amount of tourists not going to Croatia because they don't have night trains to far away is certainly not relevant by the numbers of trains running there. For each tourist from Poland not going there because of "poor rail connections", hundreds of Poles flock to Split due to cheap flights on new low-cost routes


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> The amount of tourists not going to Croatia because they don't have night trains to far away is certainly not relevant by the numbers of trains running there. For each tourist from Poland not going there because of "poor rail connections", hundreds of Poles flock to Split due to cheap flights on new low-cost routes


When I wanted to book the Zürich to Zagreb night train last summer it was already booked out 2 months in advance. Those trains are heavily used. 
Wel, I see that they are keeping the Zürich - Zagreb train, so my preferred way of getting to croatia will still be available. But I'll book as soon as the booking window opens next time...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ A handful of international daily trains carrying sleeper compartments (= lower capacity) is not significant for any national tourism intake. It's a niche, like people arriving in motorbikes from Britain, people crossing the Adriatic on sailing vessels etc


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

As for Zagreb-Budapest, looks like Hungarians don't want it any more.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I am all for trains, but taking one from Switzerland or Poland to Croatia? Suburbanist is right - that's really a niche option... For me, unless I am taking a train specifically to see some gorgeous train line, anything requiring more than 4-5 h call for flying, driving or some combination of the two.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Just because YOU guys wouldn't do it, doesn't mean others think the same. I took night trains to Warsaw, Barcelona, Paris, London, etc. A lot of people say "I'd never do that", yet the trains are always full. And if low cost airlines wouldn't be so heavily subsidized with tax breaks and tax money, there would be more night trains again.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I never said there is no absolute demand. There is a niche demand.

VikingCruises offers some rather picturesque Amsterdam-Basel river cruises over the course of 7-11 days. So, yeah, you can travel from Newcastle to Basel with a combination of ferries and boats - that doesn't make it a meaningful option in the broad market context.

All night trains in Western Europe, together, transport less passenger-miles than a smallish airport.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> I am all for trains, but taking one from Switzerland or Poland to Croatia? Suburbanist is right - that's really a niche option... For me, unless I am taking a train specifically to see some gorgeous train line, anything requiring more than 4-5 h call for flying, driving or some combination of the two.


It all depends. On of the things I find attractive at leaving for a holiday by night train is that this means my holiday already starts at Friday night. Beats having to spend a saturday negotiating frustrating airports anytime.

The way the airline industry is moving in about a decade flying will involve:
- Being at the airport at 4AM, for a departure sometime during the day.
- Not being able to have any luggage with you, except if you're willing to pay a hefty surcharge.
- Mandatory strip search before boarding.
- No eating, drinking, talking, sleeping or taking of the 25 points security harness during flight.

I guess long distance trains might become quite popular again. Personally I've already stopped flying altogether.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

i wonder if 20-30 years time this will all seem unreal..

i mean, its europe, countries with millions of people and we can't come up with a single "ok" line and a single "ok" passenger service between them? wtf?

unreal


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

K_ said:


> It all depends. On of the things I find attractive at leaving for a holiday by night train is that this means my holiday already starts at Friday night. Beats having to spend a saturday negotiating frustrating airports anytime.
> 
> The way the airline industry is moving in about a decade flying will involve:
> - Being at the airport at 4AM, for a departure sometime during the day.
> ...


:lol:

Actually flying is probably my least loved form of transportation (in close competition with long distance buses), but nothing else would do when I need to travel for business, want to visit family in Eastern Europe or take vacations in Asia/North America.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

K_ said:


> It all depends. On of the things I find attractive at leaving for a holiday by night train is that this means my holiday already starts at Friday night. Beats having to spend a saturday negotiating frustrating airports anytime.
> 
> The way the airline industry is moving in about a decade flying will involve:
> - Being at the airport at 4AM, for a departure sometime during the day.
> ...


It still boils down to time. Airplanes fly at 830-910 km/h (medium and big jets). Any extra time involved in going to/from airports or other inconvenience is dwarfed by airplane speeds.

Moreover, as I said, very long distance train travel is a niche. One that is, incidentally, even smaller than long-distance buses and people driving 2.000km or more in their cars.


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> I am all for trains, but taking one from Switzerland or Poland to Croatia? Suburbanist is right - that's really a niche option... For me, unless I am taking a train specifically to see some gorgeous train line, anything requiring more than 4-5 h call for flying, driving or some combination of the two.


The essential time of a night train trip is zero. You start for example Friday 22h and arrives 7h saturday in the destination. You slept almost all of the way ... nothing can beat that =D

Last year I went into Romania from Poland by night train (in sleeper compartment of course) and it was excellent. I stoped in Lake Balaton in Hungary in the way in and in Budapest in the way back. It is a great way to travel and in Romania I could visit multiple destinations. I also already went with night trains to Ucraine, Germany, Netherlands and will soon go to the Switzerland because there is a nice Basel-Dresden night train and Dresden is close to Poland. If I can easily reach Amsterdam and Bucarest from Poland on a night train why not Croatia? There is even a special summer night train Poland-Bulgaria! There are also regular direct night trains Varsaw-Kiev, Varsaw-Moscow, Wroclaw-Lvov, Warsaw-Budapest, etc.

I think you are not familiarized with the concept of a night train, where you get a flat nice bed to sleep and clean sheets, a nice blanked and a pillow. It is the best way to travel. You can go very far while sleeping and wake in the destination fresh. You save 2 or more hotel night bills.

For night train routines inside Poland itself the only issue is that you have to buy as soon as they start selling in the summer, or else it books out very fast.


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> The amount of tourists not going to Croatia because they don't have night trains to far away is certainly not relevant by the numbers of trains running there. For each tourist from Poland not going there because of "poor rail connections", hundreds of Poles flock to Split due to cheap flights on new low-cost routes


Your constant chearleading in rail forums against trains can only be discribed as disgusting. You come here day after day just to annoy rail fans. hno:

I recommend getting psychiatric help. To me you are a narcisist with sado-masochist tendencies which get's his sick pleasure at raining in our parade and enjoying the backslash that innevitably follows.

Or in less words: You are a troll. And should be banned as such.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

sekelsenmat said:


> The essential time of a night train trip is zero. You start for example Friday 22h and arrives 7h saturday in the destination. You slept almost all of the way ... nothing can beat that =D


Except most people need a fixed bed to sleep comfortable. Planes, trains, ships don't match that.

Some people might consider night travel "zero travel time". Most won't, to various degree.



> I think you are not familiarized with the concept of a night train, where you get a flat nice bed to sleep and clean sheets, a nice blanked and a pillow. It is the best way to travel. You can go very far while sleeping and wake in the destination fresh. You save 2 or more hotel night bills.


b.s.

The average private sleeper is, at most, as comfortable as a cruise cabin. It can't beat even a cheap room at Étap Hotel in terms of space and comfort, even if it has a tiny shower. Now if some people think it is ok to be without proper showers for 2 nights... 


sekelsenmat said:


> Your constant chearleading in rail forums against trains can only be discribed as disgusting. You come here day after day just to annoy rail fans. hno:


This is a transportation forum with people with various backgrounds and interests. I'm not a "fan" of anything. I just use emotion-less, objective arguments do counteract the "let's all bow in awe of the rails" atmosphere some people try to push here.

I care about trains as transportation infrastructure, not as anything of any emotional significance. Hence, I never get angry on SSC.

There are tons of "rail appreciation", rail spotting and what else forums where the tone is different.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

sekelsenmat said:


> ... and will soon go to the Switzerland because there is a nice Basel-Dresden night train and Dresden is close to Poland.


There is actually a Warsaw - Basel night train (part of the Moskau - Basel route). It appears that at least the Russian railways still believe in night trains, as they are expanding their network again, and have ordered new sleeper cars.


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> Now if some people think it is ok to be without proper showers for 2 nights...


Usually if you book into a hotel or hostel at the destination they will let you go have a shower in the morning. I am only 26 so hostels are usually where I stay. Also if all you have done is sit in an air conditioned train for a day you really don't smell.

I think the main issue with night trains' image is just lack of awareness. Many people I know have never heard of the concept and are pleasantly surprised when they try one. It is quite easy to sleep on a moving train, the noise and motion are relatively constant. I would have there was a market to the coastal areas of Croatia, they are very popular with German and Austrian holidaymakers.


----------



## DamirAjanovic (Apr 14, 2012)

Coccodrillo said:


> And thank to zezi and Gorgoroth:



what a picture, where is that beauty!!


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> The average private sleeper is, at most, as comfortable as a cruise cabin. It can't beat even a cheap room at Étap Hotel in terms of space and comfort, even if it has a tiny shower. Now if some people think it is ok to be without proper showers for 2 nights...


Oh, you can be without a shower for 6 nights even. There is such a thing as "washing". 



> This is a transportation forum with people with various backgrounds and interests. I'm not a "fan" of anything. I just use emotion-less, objective arguments do counteract the "let's all bow in awe of the rails" atmosphere some people try to push here.


However, when we come with emotion-less facts to counteract some of your prejudices you resist them with everything you have. 

One "emotion less" fact is that those "abominations" of yours are popular enough that they book out months in advance sometimes.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

by me

Regional Low-floor Electric Multiple Unit 


Product development is continuous activity of KONČAR – Electric Vehicles. Application of our own research and development potentials, joined by partnership and synergy, creates new production solutions based on knowledge. 
We had proven that only those companies which are able to start a production based on research can survive in a very demanding market. The synergy of our human resources and technology resulted in development of a new product, LOW FLOOR REGIONAL ELECTRIC MULTIPLE UNIT, 
developed according to the valid european and international standards. 
250 engineers, masters and doctors of science, about 200 high skilled workers and many suppliers and cooperates of various professions have participated in the research and development of EMU 


The basic characteristics 

total length 75 m 
floor height 600 mm 
seating places 20 /144 
standing places 250 
maximal speed 160 km/h 
coupling up to 3 trains 
vacuum toilettes 2 

Technical and technological solutions 

asynchronous drive with vector regulation 
µP systems for control and communication 
Končar' own programming support 
diagnostic and monitoring systems 
modularity (Hardware /Software) 
Low-floor regional electric multiple unit is the "knowledge product" of intellectual capital and technology, which creates a new value on the market and a platform for further growth and affirmation of the Company KONČAR all over the world. 

Operator : 
Bosnia and Herzegovina Federal Railways (ŽFBH) 
Croatian Railways (HŽ)


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Today's photos*

*Regional Low-floor Electric Multiple Unit* 





























by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

HZ series 2044 diesel-electric locomotive (EMD GT22HW-2)









www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

HZ series 2062 0xx diesel-electric locomotive (EMD G26C)









www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

HZ 2062 1xx diesel-electric locomotive (EMD G26C)









www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

HŽ 2063 diesel-electric locomotive (EMD GT26CW-2) 









www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

HZ 1142 25kv electric locomotive (Koncar)









www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

HZ 1141 0xx, 1xx, 2xx , 25kv electric locomotive (ASEA/Koncar)









www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net



HZ 1141 3xx, 25kv electric locomotive (modernization Koncar)









www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

HZ series 1061 0xx, 1xx, DC 3kv electric locomotive (Ansaldo)









www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

source:hznet.hr

*NEW FEATURES OF TRANSPORT*

A meeting was held on the theme options for transporting cargo between Rijeka - Zagreb - Budapest.

On 14 August, a meeting was held between representatives of the Croatian Railways Cargo, Port of Rijeka, Rail Cargo Hungaria and companies Agit Ltd. Adriatic Gate Inc., Express-Interfracht Croatia and BILK Kombiterminal on "Testing the potential for increased rail freight between Rijeka - Zagreb - Budapest".

At the beginning of the meeting, John Lešković, CEO of Railways Cargo, emphasized the need for collaboration among all stakeholders thereby increasing the range of conventional and intermodal transportation at the above route.

Imre Kovács, President and CEO of Rail Cargo Hungaria, said:
- The biggest task in the development of combined transport is stronger connecting the port of Rijeka and Budapest. On that route must offer better and faster service. Therefore, it is necessary to make a project for over Rijeka to Budapest to compete between Koper - Hodos - Budapest. For this it is necessary to offer customers exceptional quality and make sure that the trains run faster. It is particularly important to the decision not to charge customs fees for secondary containers. Have been announced and new potential transport in conventional transportation to the port of Rijeka.

Antonio passare, CEO of Adriatic Gate, expressed the hope that the establishment of a container train from Rijeka - Budapest considerably developed intermodal transport in Croatia, adding that he is collaborating with large financial investments Railways Infrastructure improved terminal in the Port River. With that said he is ready to be in collaboration with representatives of the company BILK Kombiterminal immediately initiate a pilot project of container trains. This project is also supported by competitive prices relative to the carriage from the port of Koper, which is important to present the project and determine the terms of the market and go through a trial period to see results.

Dr. István Fuller in Hungary the intermodal logistics center BILK Kombiterminal which is 100% owned by RCH, expressed support for the project measures relating to the reduction in storage costs for exports.

To launch a pilot project at the said container train route should be as soon as possible to arrange a meeting of representatives of companies and Crokombi Hungaria Intermodal order to undertake the necessary actions and to define the conditions for the introduction into circulation of such train. If a common agreement would first part of this 12 car train wagon train to drive once a week, and it is possible that the first such train starts 15th October 2012. year.

Vedran Devcic, CEO of the Port of Rijeka, expressed support for the project and presented the results of a port in July increased 9.5 percent for cargo. He stressed that the port and rail links in the chain and that they must work to increase efficiency and competitiveness in order to jointly achieve success.

http://www.hznet.hr/prijevoz-tereta-na-relaciji-rijeka-budimpesta


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

by me


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## svt11 (May 13, 2009)

Do you have any videos for Zagreb-Lipovac line? Does it really supports speeds up to 160km/h?


----------



## Vidic15 (Jul 8, 2012)

oakwood.... said:


> *Today's photos*
> 
> *Regional Low-floor Electric Multiple Unit*
> 
> ...


The train Zagreb to Split?


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Vidic15 said:


> The train Zagreb to Split?


No, the train rides in Zagreb suburban traffic.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

svt11 said:


> Do you have any videos for Zagreb-Lipovac line? Does it really supports speeds up to 160km/h?


Railway line Vinkovci-Zagreb,only this I could find.


----------



## Puležan (Apr 19, 2009)

oakwood.... said:


> *Today's photos*
> 
> *Regional Low-floor Electric Multiple Unit*
> 
> ...





oakwood.... said:


> No, the train rides in Zagreb suburban traffic.


Actually, that one is not regional, but local/suburban (as you mentioned that it rides in Zagreb suburban area), and it differs from the regional in some aspects: more doors, different seats, more standing places, blue-white livery (instead of white-grey-red in the regional). Here's info about both of them.

Meanwhile, the new croatian diesel-motor unit is being prepared for its usual work: travelling on regional distances (between cities). Pictures are taken on its future route Zagreb-Zabok-Varaždin:



Trevor McPhee said:


> Novi DMV 29.08. po prvi put na probnoj vožnji po svojoj skorašnjoj ruti:
> 
> *Zabok*
> 
> ...


Brochure (also in english): http://tzv-gredelj.biz.hr/component/attachments/download/386.html

manufacturer: TŽV Gredelj (Zagreb)
length: 70m
seating passengers: 209
standing passengers: 201
top speed: 160 km/h
engine: 6 asynchronous engines
max.power: 1390 kw

Maybe it will drive also the Zagreb-Rijeka line, since the line is electrified with 3kV (Rijeka-Moravice) and 25kV (Moravice-Zagreb) so today there's need for a locomotive change in Moravice. This new train would be faster and easier to drive:cheers:


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

oakwood.... said:


> Railway line Vinkovci-Zagreb,only this I could find.


One more


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

*Croatian railways diesel multiple units*

7121 series (Macoza-Duro Dakovic)








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net







7122 series (Fiat-Kalmar)








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net







7123 series (RegioSwinger Bombarider)








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net











7022 series (Gredelj)








www.zeljeznice.net








www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## svt11 (May 13, 2009)

oakwood.... said:


> Railway line Vinkovci-Zagreb,only this I could find.


Thank you. I've found this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=x8tfQA2_3us&NR=1


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

New Croatian railways DMU prototype test ride


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

If I didn’t know where it’s from I would say it’s a Japanese train.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's croatian and it has pretty interesting construction - diesel engines with generators are mounted on the roof.


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

phantom23 said:


> It's croatian and it has pretty interesting construction - diesel engines with generators are mounted on the roof.


Ah! I was wondering where the engines were. Normally these low floor diesel trains use a powerpack. (stadler gtw for instance).


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

7022 in Vienna North(Wien Nord) on promotional drive 5h between Zagreb and Vienna


















www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Petition against cancellation of most international trains from 12/2012:
http://www.change.org/petitions/cro...o-international-passenger-rail-services#share


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Train in Zagreb*



















my me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Infrastructure works at the main railway station in Zagreb / 16.11.2012.*
































































by me


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

all these updates are great

is there some sort of a comprehensive website/pdf about the short/mid/long term upgrades that are going on/expected in the country? preferably in english/german

thx


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*High efficiency railway line Zagreb-Rijeka, section Hrv.Leskovac-Skradnik * 

TRAFFIC PART OF THE PROJECT

Length of the existing railway line on Rijeka traffic route within Croatian territory is 228.9 km. That way, length will decrease for 56.6 – 70.0 km. After investments predicted within this project are realized, line length will shorten to 170.3 – 174.0 km (depending on the version of the new route). ue to construction deviations at Lepavina, in order to avoid landslides, shortening of the route on the northern section of the Corridor Vb, Dugo Selo – Botovo, should also be added to this reduction. The length of the shortening will be known after the completion of documentation. According to data from the documents made so far, it will be about 1 km. This traffic route is often called Rijeka traffic route, because it is the best way to connect Rijeka with its natural hinterland. The natural hinterland includes primarily the Croatian territory, and a number of countries of Central and Southeast Europe, within a radius of about 500 km. It should be noted that the path of goods coming through the Suez Canal, that has its destination in Europe, is shorter for 2121 Nm (about six days of navigation), if it passes through the North Adriatic ports instead of going to North Sea ports.

Construction of a railway line with lowland characteristics on that corridor will result in opening of a new entrance into Europe and stated gravity area on the northeast side. 
In present conditions (when a new highway is built), the road provides significantly higher level of traffic service. Travel time by bus from Zagreb to Rijeka takes about 2 hours, and by car even less. Travelling by train takes more than 4 hours, therefore the rail in long distance passenger traffic is at a considerable disadvantage of the road. 
Besides the traffic that has its source or target in port Rijeka, the work of other users of railway services in the node is also considered (industry, free zones and other), as well as the transit cargo traffic. Construction of a new Rijeka line and its high-quality connection to the railways in Slovenia and Italy results in shortening and improvement of railway link of Southeast Europe with its central and western part. Train connection from Zagreb to Trieste via the new Rijeka line and the new line through Istria (including a railway tunnel through Učka) provides a better connection from Zagreb via Ljubljana to Trieste than the existing line. This railway connection will be shorter than the existing one, and considering the maximum speed of trains on the new line (160 - 200 km/h for passenger trains and 100-140 km/h for freight traffic), travel time would be shortened for about 1 h in passenger traffic and 2 - 3 h in freight traffic.

This reduction, as well as a much cheaper railway line than the existing one that passes through Slovenia, provides the basis for the ability to increase transit traffic from the direction of Romania, Bulgaria, Turkey, Greece and Serbia towards Italy and towards the southwest and central Europe. This transit traffic will give additional effects in length of passing through Croatian territory. Distance from Zagreb to Slovenian border is 28.9 km (from Zagreb Main station to Dobova); by redirecting goods on a new Rijeka line, transport through Croatian towards Italy (in new conditions, the length of the route Zagreb-Rijeka-Trieste would be about 251 km) would be over eight times longer, which would provide Croatia (or the operator - railway infrastructure in Croatia) additional revenues. 
Permeability capacity of the line was calculated on the basis of the process specified in the methodology of the UIC (publication no. E 405), which was adopted as a methodology for calculating the capacity of the Railways. 
On the part of the corridor from Zagreb to Rijeka, the smallest capacity is on the section from Lokve to Fužine (61 trains per day). On the part of the line between Zagreb and Karlovac capacity is 104 trains per day, and on the part from Dugo Selo to Koprivnica 65 trains per day. On the section between Zagreb Main station and Zagreb Borongaj, line capacity is 222 trains per day. However, that section also has the most intensive urban and suburban traffic.

When you take into account the predicted traffic throughout the corridor, it is evident that the line capacity as a limiting factor of traffic operation has the most impact on sections where there is intense urban and suburban traffic. The actual capacity of the new double-track lowland railway line Zagreb-Rijeka will be determined after elements of rail protection (position and length of the automatic block sections) and elements of traffic organization (structure of trains on the line, travel times of trains, protection system on the line and the actual chart of operation of trains) are identified.

TRAFFIC FORECAST

According to data from previous projects (regarding the new lowland railway line), which determined the capacity on the basis of the line protection with external automatic block signals, permeability capacity of the line is specified (based on the methodology of the UIC, publication no. 405) for 175 trains per direction or for the total of 350 trains per day. 

Given that train traffic will be using the ETCS system (according to present overview of level 1 in the initial phase of construction and level 2 in the second phase of construction), permeability of stripes can be increased, especially by the use of ETCS Level 2 (Level 2). This increase can range from 10-20%, depending on the final technical solution and the structure of trains in railway traffic. Therewith the existing line capacity, which amounts to 61 trains per day on section Lokve - Škrljevo (for timetables 2006) would increase by more than 5 times.
These and other advantages will enable train traffic of significantly greater weight than the trains that operate on the existing railway line. Existing gross weight of trains on the part of the railway line from Moravice to Rijeka is 770 t (based on statistical data from 2006), and according to the foreseen timetable on the new line it will amount to 1507 t (in 2030), which presents an almost double increase (i.e. 1.96 times) in weight of trains.
The above mentioned findings show that the line capacity expressed in gross tons of goods will be over 10 times bigger than the capacity of existing lines, and that this line will enable the traffic of predicted number of trains.

Corridor Vb on Croatian territory is divided into two major traffic-technological units. One is the northern section from Botovo (i.e. the border with Hungary) to Dugo Selo, and another is the southern section from Horvati to Krasica. Corridor Vb also includes railway lines within Zagreb node, where trains pass from Botovo towards Rijeka, and vice versa. Train node Zagreb is not being considered as a part of the project of construction and modernization of railway lines on Corridor Vb, but is the subject of a separate study. Within the study of transport market and preparation of traffic forecasts, urban and suburban traffic in the city of Zagreb was partly covered, and to the extent that is needed to determine the size of the traffic that crosses to connecting lines of the node.

Part of the Corridor Vb are also lines and capacities within node Rijeka, that lead to port and other facilities within the node. Node Rijeka was discussed in the volume to determine the joints between new and existing railway lines and stations in the node. Related to this, analysis of station Ivani is also included, because it is partly an initial and final station of the lowland line, mostly related to the existing capacities in the node and the improvement of working conditions and technology within the existing and future node Rijeka. The need to build a new railway line towards Krk, new bridge for Krk and new container port at Krk is indicated as a need, but is not considered in more detail

If Corridor Vb in Croatian territory would be modernized in suggested way (construction of the second track on the northern part of the corridor from Dugo Selo to Botovo State border, and construction of deviation in Lepavina and construction of the southern part of Corridor from Horvat to Krasica its total length would amount to 270,126.4 km.


CONSTRUCTION CONCEPTUAL DESIGN OF NEW ROUTES AND STATIONS AND ARCHITECTURAL SOLUTION OF STATION BUILDINGS

TECHNICAL EXPLANATION
PROJECT OUTLINES
Design elements and other parameters of the routes

According to the recommendations of the UIC (Union International des Chemins de fer) for the European railway network, three basic speeds that characterize this network were adopted:
V = 250 km/h and more for new fast main railway lines
V = 200 km/h + 25% for very fast lines for mixed traffic
V = 160 km/h for reconstructed existing lines for mixed traffic

New high efficiency railway line is designed for mixed rail traffic with an emphasis on transport of large quantities of goods whose source or destination is port Rijeka. 

Determination of geometric alignment parameters
For most geometric parameters of the route, recommendations for the selection of sizes are adopted in three levels:
- 1. Level – recommended normal value 
- 2. Level - recommended limit value (minimum or maximum) 
- 3. Level – exceptionally permitted limit value. 

Chosen elements of route geometry 

Boundary elements of the open track line (ground plan and height elements): 
Design speed 
Vmax = 160 (200+25%) km/h. 
Vfreight = 100 km/h.
• Minimum radius of the bow Rmin = 3500 m 
• Maximum slope of the level line
o Lowland route imax = 12.5 mm/m
o Upland route iizuz = 20.5 mm/m on a short path of 750 m
• Width of the formation level 12,00m
• Track distance 5.0 m 
• Permitted axle load 250 kN
• Length of stopping distance 1500 m
• Load for railway bridges and culverts: 
NORM ENV-1991-3- Basis for calculation and actions on structures; 
• Traffic load
UIC CODE 700/OR
UIC CODE 702/OR
• Tracks 60 E1
• Prestressed reinforced concrete sleeper; length 260 cm
• Elastic fastenings 
• Minimum thickness of the ballast bed is 30cm below the lower rail, and on bridges 40 cm below the lower rail

Other parameters needed for the design:
• Minimum track distance in stations is 5.0 m (flank platform) and 9.5 m (insular platform) 
• Length of platforms on suburban railway stops (Zagreb-Karlovac, around Rijeka) is 160 m, length of other stops is 80 m with the possibility of extension to 160 m
• Length of flank platforms in stations is 400 m and their minimum width is 4.5 m (it applies only to those stations where ICE trains will stop for entrance/exit of passengers)
• Similar to the above, necessary length of platforms for fast trains will be 300m 
• Underground passages with access to flank platforms are planned for each station. 


PLANNED CORRIDORS IN THE SPATIAL-PLANNING DOCUMENTATION

New routes Zagreb – Karlovac – Skradnik (Josipdol) (designed by ŽPD d.d.) are partly entered into the Regional plans of City of Zagreb, Zagreb county, Karlovac county and Primorsko-goranska county, and into some municipal and city plans. 

CONCEPTUAL SOLUTIONS – VARIANTS ALONG SECTIONS 1 and 2

Sector III is divided in 3 sections: 
- Section 1: Station Hrvatski Leskovac (including) – Station Belaj (excluding);
- Section 2: Station Belaj (excluding) – Station Skradnik (including)
- Section 3: Station Skradnik (excluding) – Station Krasica (excluding)(made by IGH d.d.)

VARIANT SOLUTIONS, Section 1 
The conceptual solution delivered in September 2008 included three variants of the route on Section 1, Hrvatski Leskovac – Belaj, and two possibilities for performance of Variant 1 on the area around Karlovac. These variants were made after discussion with representatives of City of Karlovac and Karlovac county, which showed that the „old“ Variant 1 on that area is in collision with the future spatial development plans of the city and county. These two subversions of Variant 1 are named Subversions 1A and 1B. In further discussions with representatives from the city and county, Subversion 1A was proved to be acceptable. However, additional change of the bypass around Karlovac was required in order to meet the needs of the local population. Based on the opinion from HŽ Infrastruktura (meeting - 6.10.2008), additional solution of the bypass around Karlovac was demanded in the form of a separate study. That way the Subversion 1D was made. It has also been accepted by the representatives of the city of Karlovac and Karlovac county. 
Designer also made Variant 4 for Section 1. It includes a passage through Karlovac and a bypass around Karlovac. It is based on Variants 1 and 3 from conceptual design.

CONCEPTUAL SOLUTION OF THE ROUTE, Section 2 
For Section 2 only one conceptual solution is given.
Radiuses on the objective section range from 3500m to 6000m. In this part, new stations GAJ and Skradnik are planned. From the station Skradnik a new connection to the existing Rijeka line in station Oštarije is designed. 

TECHNICAL DESCRIPTION OF PROPOSAL FOR CONSTRUCTION BY STAGES ON SECTIONS I and II
The basic criterion for defining of construction stages was primarily that during the entire period of construction of the new double-track line, traffic along the existing Rijeka line is not interrupted, i.e. that traffic interruptions on the existing track Zagreb-Rijeka are kept to a minimum. 

STAGE I 
– Construction of a new double-track line on subsection Hrvatski Leskovac-Goljak including station Goljak according to Variant 4
- Construction of a connecting line to the existing track Zagreb-Rijeka from station Goljak and upgrade of second track all the way to direct entrance in station Karlovac, including reconstruction of station Karlovac according to Variant 4
- On subsection Karlovac-Mostanje there is no reconstruction of the existing line, but adjustment and reconstruction of signal-interlocking and telecommunication devices is necessary 
- Construction of a connecting track Mostanje – station Belaj, construction of a new fork Mostanje and a new station Belaj according to Variant 4
- Construction of a new double-track railway line Belaj – Skradnik
- Construction of a connecting track Skradnik – Oštarije and construction of a new station Skradnik

STAGE II 
- Construction of a new double-track railway line Goljak – Belaj (bypass around Karlovac)
Since according to this construction by stages, Variant 3 is applied to the entry side (side „A“) and Variant 1 is applied to the exit side (side „B“) of station Karlovac, the designer has made a new technical solution of station Karlovac (4) related primarily to construction phase comparators.


STATION BUILDINGS 

INTRODUCTION
Three versions of station buildings are made for all the sections (1, 2 and 3 – ŽPD has designed stations and station buildings for all three sections of Sector III).
By their purpose, station buildings are traffic structures intended for operation of railway traffic in stations, as well as for handling of passengers. 

Sections 1 and 2

Micro-location of station buildings in particular stations, after adoption of the route, will be determined concerning the terrain configuration, cost of access and transport solutions. 
According to station category, location and estimated number of passengers, this project defines three different types of station buildings. Types are designed so that the basic type I is complemented by the necessary facilities. That way, type II and type III of station buildings are made. Such a logical supplement to the basic type offers flexibility of the concept and enables its easy application and adjustment of the above mentioned typology, considering the final location conditions and requirements. 
Station buildings will be constructed as independent structures with ground floor height for TYPE I and TYPE II, and first floor height for TYPE III.

TYPES OF STATION BUILDINGS

Station buildings -Type I
Station buildings of type I contain a basic group of rooms for management and accommodation of devices for station protection. The space is divided into a group of traffic office rooms and a group of rooms for accommodation of devices. They are complemented with all the necessary auxiliary facilities that belong to them functionally. Supporting and auxiliary facilities will be located, sized and equipped in accordance with the laws of architectural design. 

Station buildings -Type II
Besides rooms for management and accommodation of devices for station protection, station buildings of type II contain facilities intended for passengers, with all the extra spaces that belong to them functionally. 

Station buildings -Type III
Besides rooms for management and accommodation of devices for station protection, station buildings of type II contain facilities intended for passengers and rooms for accommodation of railway maintenance workers. Spaces for group traffic offices groups, rooms for accommodation of devices and the handling of passengers are located in the ground floor. Space for maintenance staff are planned to be on the floor.

INTERLOCKING PART OF THE PROJECT


The scope of this conceptual design is installation of train control, signalling and interlocking devices on the new high efficiently railway line State border – Botovo - Zagreb – Rijeka, sector III: Hrvatski Leskovac – Karlovac – Krasica.
It will be a double-track line, in the first phase it is foreseen for speeds up to 160 km/h, and in the next phase there would be an upgrade of the line for allowing trains to run up to 200 km/h. Those parameters are important for planning phase of the train control, signalling and interlocking subsystem, which are planned to ensure safe movements of the trains with speeds up to 160 km/h with conventional line-side signalling and in parallel ERTMS ETCS cab-signalling system so trains which locos are not equipped with the on-board ERTMSETCS system and also ERTMS ETCS equipped trains can run on the line. In this phase an GSM-R network for voice communication will be installed. In the next phase the GSM-R network would be upgraded to provide safe data communication as a transmission media for the upgrade of the ERTMS ETCS level 1 system to ERTMS ETCS Level 2, with installation all necessary additions including radio block centres along the line.

TELECOMMUNICATION PART OF THE PROJECT


The scope of this conceptual design is the installation of railways telecommunication systems on the new high efficiently railway line State border – Botovo - Zagreb – Rijeka, sector III: Hrvatski Leskovac – Karlovac – Krasica.
It will be a double-track line, in the first phase it is foreseen for speeds up to 160 km/h, and in the next phase there would be an upgrade of the line for allowing trains to run up to 200 km/h. Those parameters are important for planning phase of the railways telecommunications sub-system. In this phase a GSM-R network for voice communication will be installed. In the next phase the GSM-R network would be upgraded to provide safe data communication as a transmission media for the upgrade of the ERTMSETCS level 1 system to ERTMSETCS level 2.

As a backbone of the new communication transport infrastructure it is foreseen to be installed two fibber-optical cables on the both sides of the line, SDH and IP infrastructure, Railways land-line telephony network will be extended to this line and also railways line-side telephony on some particular spots. In the stations foreseen to work part-time in a local mode, station communication knots will be developed providing communication for the local signalman and the system. A passenger information system will be installed which will cover the whole line providing audio/visual information for passengers and others. 

The railway telecommunication infrastructure proposed by this project to be installed is based on commercial technologies, it means it will be an open system which have enough capacities for existing and future applications which will be developed in accordance with technical specifications for interoperability for telematic applications for freight and passenger traffic.

http://www.zpd.hr/opsirnije_eng.php?subaction=showfull&id=1272578623&archive=&start_from=&ucat=75&


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*New interlocking system on Zagreb Main Station * 

Zagreb Main Station is the central railway station in Zagreb and the largest passenger railway station in Croatia.

In the year 2009. invitation to tender was published for project of substitution of currently installed VES Siemens-Halske interlocking and signalling system (1939.) with new, computer-based interlocking and signalling system. The project is funded by the EU IPA funds, and basis for the entire project was main design made by Željezničko projektno društvo d.d..

Electronic interlocking and signalling system will control the area of fork Trešnjevka and Zagreb Main Station with additional track vacancy control ending at entry signals of Zagreb Klara Station, Hrvatski Leskovac Station, Zagreb Zapadni Station and Zagreb Borongaj Station. Entire geographic area which will be controlled by electronic interlocking and signalling system is 6km (east-west direction) and 10km (north-west direction) long.

New electronic interlocking and signalling system in Zagreb Main Station will interface with existing interlocking and signalling systems in neighbouring stations (Zagreb Zapadni Station and Zagreb Borongaj Station) and railway line sections (existing automatic block systems between Zagreb Main Station and Zagreb Klara Station and between Zagreb Main Station and Hrvatski Leskovac Station (with fork Delta included)). Existing interlocking and signalling systems are SpDrL-30, SbL-5 and Integra. Locomotive depot will be part of Zagreb Main Station interlocking system as well.

The scope of project includes the replacement of following wayside equipment:

- 98 electrohidraulic point machines 
- 9 electrohidraulic derailer machines 
- 39 main signals
- 6 speed indicators
- 4 signal repeaters
- 25 boundary signals
- 78 shunting signals
- 143 vacancy control systems (track circuits or axle counters) 
- 89 km of cables.

The works shall include installation of new power supply system, new telecommunications system and reconstruction of part of existing building for the accomodation of new electronic equipment. Modernisation of signalling and telecommunications system shall improve traffic safety, expand capacity, accelerate operating process and reduce maintenance costs and shall enable, in the next phase, installation of the European train control system (ETCS) and centralised traffic control in order to allow better integration of the railway network in Croatia to the EU network.

http://www.zpd.hr/opsirnije_eng.php?subaction=showfull&id=1272576985&archive=&start_from=&ucat=75&


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Planned railway Botovo - Zagreb - Rijeka
in the context of existing and planned
networks of neighboring countries.
Plan from 2010.*

http://www.drc.si/Portals/6/prispevki/II/394-406.pdf


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Train crosses the bridge in Zagreb*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb today*










by me


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

ICN is horrible crap. it would be perfectly suitable for routes Zagreb - Varaždin, Zagreb - Bjelovar, Split - Knin. but for Zagreb - Split - no way. the only good thing for IC routes at HŽ are A/Beemt coaches:

















especially before refurbishing, the seats were great:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Verso said:


> Same crap as our railways, but they are still interesting.  I think trains could run a bit faster between Zagreb and the Slovenian border (Savski Marof), but at least it's a short distance. You have some nice trains, like ICN, but even ordinary IC Zagreb-Rijeka is great. There are too many kids between Karlovac and Metlika though. :lol:


Definitely agree, that trains between Zagreb and Slovenian border could drive faster, but in some day intervals and more frequently.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatian Railways train from series 6111 awaiting a signal in a suburb of Zagreb*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Train from series 6111 photographed today in Zagreb*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*HŽ EMV 6111 001 -"Hungarian"*














































by me



Electric three-unit railcar series 6 111, produced by GANZ MAVAG 1977.-1980. consists of two driver's cars and the middle motor car, and has the possibility of combinig up to three railcars into a railtrain. After exploitation for more than 20 years in which an electric multiple unit has passed 2850000 km on average, the tractive electrical circuit, heating, electrical circuits of control and regulation as well as condition of part of the passenger area interior and the mechanical part of car body required modification and modernization of the components. 
Technical documentation and innovative interventions in reconstruction and modernization of electric multiple unit according to the requirements of the municipal bureau for public city transport are the result of planners and designers from Gredelj and HŽ. 
The train is intended for tact passenger traffic on commuter lines. 
In order to increase the number of standing room, i.e. passenger capacity, the nubmber of seats has been reduced from 236 to 137. Result of this is increase in total passenger number from 466 so far to 543.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Content of the text translated from the Internet site of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs, Transport and Infrastructure:

*8th meeting of SEETO: High definition and investing in key transport links and routes as the Southeast Europe*


Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure and Transport Observatory for South Eastern Europe (SEETO) hosted the eighth annual meeting of the development of transport networks of the countries of Southeast Europe held fourth December at the Westin Hotel in Zagreb.

Minister Sinisa Hajdas Doncic In greeting the words emphasized the importance of hard work and participation in bilateral and multilateral talks on the Trans-European transport routes network traffic to individual states through this process more successful and better at the European level has positioned its transport infrastructure major traffic flows.

"Croatia is negotiating through the process of entering the EU, and now before I become a full member, very active in efforts to define the quality of transport connectivity solutions. The concept of a comprehensive network will enable new and more effective to do in the long run, especially in the central freight so important for economic flows, and passenger traffic is essential for the social cohesion of the entire European territory.

*As you know we are planning to have the greatest investment in railways and railway infrastructure, which in a relatively short time from a very neglected state we want to raise a very effective level Accordingly, as a full member of the European Union, one of the Croatian role will be to contribute to the cohesion and stabilization in the region of Southeast Europe.*

In a constructive cooperation with its European neighbors, Croatia wants to serve as a bridge for bringing European values ​​closer to the region of Southeast Europe. Croatia will your endeavors in the business to support, "said Minister Hajdas Doncic fellow transport ministers and their delegations from Bosnia and Herzegovina, Macedonia, Montenegro, Kosovo, Albania and the European Commission, international financial institutions and various transport organizations.

The eighth meeting SEETO was an opportunity for the presentation of the results of years of work and development plan is a regional planning document, which contains the main regional priority projects, and guidelines for future reforms in the transport sector.

The plan, according to the total reports - an investment that includes the completed and ongoing projects financially secure within SEETO comprehensive network since 2006. by 2011. amounted to 10.8 billion euros, while the total cost estimate for the implementation of priority projects on the list of priority projects for 2013. amounts to 8.2 billion euros, and will be implemented in the medium term.

At the conclusion of the eighth annual meeting of the development of a comprehensive network SEETO ministers have emphasized efforts SEETO network evolve to become part of the Trans-European Transport Network (TEN-T), and have agreed to work together on the development of transport infrastructure projects included in the network. Especially at border crossings along the road axis in order to identify the key reasons for slowing the flow of traffic.

On the eighth ministerial meeting with Croatian Minister SEETO Sinisa Hajdas Doncic participated and Catherine Cop Bajde, Head of Sector for EU funds and international surandju MPPI and a member of the Steering Committee in SEETO participated as hosts and head of the EU Delegation to the Republic of Croatia, HE Ambassador Paul Vandoren, Damir Hadzic, the Minister of Communications and Transport, Mile Janakieski, Minister of Transport and Communications of Macedonia, Mujota Fahmi, Minister of Infrastructure of the Republic of Kosovo, Ylli Manjani, Deputy Minister of Public Works and Transport of Albania, Andrija Lompar, Minister of Transport and Maritime Affairs Montenegro, Ljubo Žnidar, Secretary of State for Transport, the Ministry of Infrastructure and Spatial Planning of Slovenia and Stanimir Vukicevic, Ambassador of the Republic of Serbia.

South East Transport Observatory (SEETO) is a regional transport organization established by the Memorandum of Understanding (2004). Development of the Core Regional Transport Network in South East Europe by the Croatian government, Albania, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Macedonia, Montenegro, Serbia and the United Interim Administration Mission Nations Mission in Kosovo (UNMIK) and the European Commission.

SEETO goal is to promote co-operation in infrastructure development, the multimodel SEETO networks, and promoting and supporting local capacity for the development of investment programs, management and data collection and analysis as part of a comprehensive network SEETO.

http://www.mppi.hr/default.aspx?id=9575


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Trains on the overpasses in Zagreb*














































by me


----------



## pt640 (Jun 19, 2011)

You can buy some chinese socks and trash now in the former Ganz factory building in Budapest hno:


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

holy batman grafitti


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

pt640 said:


> You can buy some chinese socks and trash now in the former Ganz factory building in Budapest hno:


What has happened to the factory, and when was that?


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

webeagle12 said:


> holy batman grafitti


What did you mean by that statement?


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Announcement of the Croatian Railways...

Passenger transport this week will announce a tender for the purchase of 44 new trains, of which 12 will be diesel and 32 electric trains, announced yesterday by the Minister of Transport and Infrastructure Sinisa Hajdas Doncic in Split.
According to the minister the average cost of each of the new trains will amount to five or six million euros.


----------



## pt640 (Jun 19, 2011)

oakwood.... said:


> What has happened to the factory, and when was that?


the ganz factory was privatized by the english firm hunslet in 1989
in the 90s they made some suburban and IC emu s, shounting locos for MÁV, tram renovation for Budapest, but no export, and bankruptcy in 1999
some pictures from past, and the sad nowadays


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

pt640 said:


> the ganz factory was privatized by the english firm hunslet in 1989
> in the 90s they made some suburban and IC emu s, shounting locos for MÁV, tram renovation for Budapest, but no export, and bankruptcy in 1999
> some pictures from past, and the sad nowadays


I'm very sorry to hear what happened to the factory, in fact most sorry because almost every day I travel by train, which is listed factory produced. It can be seen from the attached that I mostly made ​​up photos with their train, I want to say that I love the train produced in the Ganz factory.


----------



## Rojsman (Jun 1, 2008)

Yesterday started replacing railway electrification system from 3kv DC to 25kv AC on Rijeka-Moravice railway (part of Rijeka-Zagreb railway). 
First 25kv loco in Delnice(in a couple of days 25 kv will come to Rijeka)








www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Trains at Zagreb's main railway station*

*DMU produced in the factory Gredelj*










*HZ Series 7123 is a series of tilting trains dieselmotornih Croatian Railways, manufactured by Bombardier Transportation. His original name was RegioSwinger. RegioSwinger originally produced from ADtranz Hennigsdorf, before it became part of Bombardier Transportation*










*EMU manufactured in the factory Koncar*










*Series 7123 & 6112 *










by me


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Croatia Railways seems to have good future ambitions.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

LtBk said:


> Croatia Railways seems to have good future ambitions.


The Croatian Railways are ambitious plans for the future, but I hope it will not be just the ambitions, but that will start to act seriously, and to receive concrete work.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Train in the fog*










by me


----------



## Pascal20a (Dec 8, 2012)

In the near future will it be possible to drive from Split to Ploce?


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*HŽ teretni vlak niz Dugi Dol!*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...o-assemble-newag-locomotives.html?channel=542
> 
> *Croatian plant to assemble Newag locomotives*
> Monday, June 02, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-view/view/level-crossing-framework-deal.html
> 
> *Level crossing framework deal*
> 18 Sep 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/cross-border-revival-1.html
> 
> *Cross-border revival*
> 22 Sep 2014
> ...


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Putnički vlakovi na Hrvatskim Željeznicama. Croatian Railways, passenger trains.*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Diesel in Croatia, part 1 of 2, Split-Perković :







Diesel in Croatia, part 2 of 2, Perković-Gospić :


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*HŽ vlakovi na prugama u okolici Zagreba. Croatian Railways 2014.*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

HŽ vlakovi Jesen 2014 :


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Koncar-Electric vehicles: the start of delivery of new trains for Railways in March*





























Prime Minister Zoran Milanovic visited on Tuesday Koncar - Electric vehicles where the ongoing production of low-floor trains for Railways Passenger Transport, of which the first will be delivered by the end of March next year.

The deal was won in international tenders, contracts for the delivery of 44 passenger trains were signed in late January this year, and the total value of the contract is 1.63 billion kunas (without VAT).

It will be implemented in two phases, the first involves the delivery of 20 electric and one dizelskoelektričnog train, and the second delivery of 12 electric trains and 11 dizelskoelektričnih. The trains are high-tech industrial product, developed in KONČAR - Electric vehicles, and other Group companies Koncar have been developed and manufactured the main parts of these trains.

Prime Minister after visiting drives said the following year in March, the first of a line of new trains to get out on track, followed by one to two per month.
It is in Croatia, the locals do, and design our people, in this train is almost a knowledge of domestic, 70 percent of the domestic component, he said.
He recalled that representatives of the solutions were last week with him in Turkmenistan, which is one of the potential export markets for Koncar.

http://www.poslovni.hr/domace-kompa...-isporuke-novih-vlakova-za-hz-u-ozujku-285933


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Končar train*


----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

*Map of speed restrictions on Croatian railway lines
*
My own work


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

If accurate some great work you've done there! :applause:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Are those speeds in Istria correct? When I went to Pula, it felt more like 50 km/h, it was really slow.


----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

KingNick said:


> If accurate some great work you've done there! :applause:


Thanks! As accurate as possible. The speeds are from Croatian Railways current Network Statement.

I will update the map in the following years, hopefully. There should be some progress.



Verso said:


> Are those speeds in Istria correct? When I went to Pula, it felt more like 50 km/h, it was really slow.


Yes, they are correct. There are some further local restrictions too short to fit on the map.

Feeling of speed can be quite misleading. If on a good track, everything feels slow. On a bad and curvy track, even 60 feels like 100.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Gedeon said:


> Feeling of speed can be quite misleading. If on a good track, everything feels slow. On a bad and curvy track, even 60 feels like 100.


I might add that it also depends on rolling stock. I take the same route home from work every day. Usually on a relatively new train, but occasionally on a really old one (ca 40 years I'd guess) and it feels considerably faster on the latter.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Gedeon said:


> Yes, they are correct. There are some further local restrictions too short to fit on the map.
> 
> Feeling of speed can be quite misleading. If on a good track, everything feels slow. On a bad and curvy track, even 60 feels like 100.


Ok, but let's look at actual driving times. If you take the Pula-Ljubljana train, you need 1h 36 min from Pula to Buzet (18.10-19.46). The train stops at 4 stations inbetween, so it would need about 1.5h, if it didn't. What's the distance between Pula and Buzet? It can't be more than 100 km, so that means just 67 km/h average speed, which is less than the lowest speed posted on your map in Istria (70 km/h).


----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

Verso said:


> Ok, but let's look at actual driving times. If you take the Pula-Ljubljana train, you need 1h 36 min from Pula to Buzet (18.10-19.46). The train stops at 4 stations inbetween, so it would need about 1.5h, if it didn't. What's the distance between Pula and Buzet? It can't be more than 100 km, so that means just 67 km/h average speed, which is less than the lowest speed posted on your map in Istria (70 km/h).


Track length Buzet - Pula is 86 km.

That gives average speed of about 60 km/h.

But like I said, there are many "slow spots", 15 to be precise. Most with speed restrictions as low as 10, 20 or 30 km/h. They are short (few hundred meters each), but "lose" a minute or two on every one and you get the average speed above.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Thanks, I remember that place with 10 km/h.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Top speed is 160km/h?

Nice, did you change the laws a few years back?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Shenkey said:


> Top speed is 160km/h?
> 
> Nice, did you change the laws a few years back?


actually, in the past there were even more sections with vmax 160 km/h on that corridor. no new laws about it.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Puležan (Apr 19, 2009)

New Gredelj&Končar EMU train (HŽ 6112 series) for regional lines, with new livery:cheers:



Trevor McPhee said:


> Od Zagija s željeznica...





KHS said:


> ^^Ovako je preglednije :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...koncar-kev-delivers-first-production-emu.html
> 
> *Končar KEV delivers first production EMU*
> 05 Apr 2015
> ...


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

What is hžpp?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

The passenger transportation division of HZ.


----------



## pyramidxx (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice looking train..


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

pyramidxx said:


> Nice looking train..


Agreed.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

From today there is the first in a series of 44 new passenger trains manufactured by Koncar. During 2015. will be delivered to Croatian Railways 17 low-floor motor trains (16 electric trains for regional transport and one diesel-electric railcar).


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

^^



Capo2041 said:


> Evo par komada od mene iz Koprivnice.


:cheers:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Capo2041 said:


> Interijer.


:cheers:


----------



## horizon286 (Mar 2, 2015)

Are there plans to extend railway from Split further to south?


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

horizon286 said:


> Are there plans to extend railway from Split further to south?


No.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What are the current projects for Croatia Railways? From the looks of it Croatia seems to have the only good railway system in the Balkans.


----------



## Rovinjac (Sep 3, 2009)

Oakwood and other croatian forumers, good job on this thread!


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Two more trains delivered today :banana:






Thanks to VortaBlack


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

EMV 6112 003


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*PM: These trains are result of the labour and design of our people, we can sell them abroad*
A new electric train was formally launched at Zagreb's central railway station and the first ride was taken by Prime Minister Zoran Milanovic, Deputy Prime Minister Branko Grcic, Finance Minister Boris Lalovac and Deputy Transport Minister Zdenko Antesic.

The train is the first in a series of 44 commuter trains produced by the Koncar Electric Vehicles company under a HRK 1.63 billion contract signed in January 2014.

The contract will be implemented in two stages. The first stage includes the delivery of 20 electric trains and one diesel-powered train, while in the second stage 12 electric and 11 diesel trains will be produced. Two trains will be put in operation every month and all trains should be in operation by the end of 2017.

The electric trains can reach a speed of 160 kilometres an hour and the diesel ones can run 120 km/h. All the trains will be equipped with video surveillance and Wi-Fi, and adjusted for the transport of people in wheelchairs and for the transport of bicycles.

Prime Minister Zoran Milanovic said in Koprivnica on Thursday that he had arrived on the first of 44 motor trains that were constructed by the Koncar-Elektricna Vozila rolling stock company for the HZ national railway operator and were entirely a Croatian product.

"The trains will come from Croatian factories and are the result of the labour and design of our people, financed by HZ Passenger Transport, the Croatian Bank for Reconstruction and Development. This is a completely Croatian story that we should try and sell abroad," Milanovic said.

"That is why we are going to central Asian countries and former USSR countries because they have a need for these sorts of things," Milanovic said.

"This is an example of how the economy should be functioning all round: domestic know-how, a fully domestic company, a domestic bank and a domestic customer," Deputy Maritime Affairs, Transport and Infrastructure Minister Zdenko Antesic said.

He added that "by early 2017, we should have a completely upgraded rolling stock and the railway should slowly position itself in society where it belongs."

(Hina) spsp

https://vlada.gov.hr/news/pm-these-...n-of-our-people-we-can-sell-them-abroad/16717


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting that Maribor is signposted in Varaždin:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:%C5%BDeljezni%C4%8Dki_kolodvor_Vara%C5%BEdin.jpg


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

Verso said:


> Interesting that Maribor is signposted in Varaždin:


It's still there after reconstruction, and now that there is again a passenger connection between Čakovec and Ormož, it is valid again!

Actually, a lot of university students travel weekly from Varaždin to Maribor and Ljubljana. And if you wanna catch a train to Vienna, this is also the best route.


----------

